# I thought he was joking



## jodief100 (Dec 3, 2013)

I thought Brent was kidding me when he told me  about his new Livestock Guardian... but here he is!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2013)

Speechless.


----------



## animalmom (Dec 3, 2013)

Ya know, something that handsome just might make me change my No New Species Rule.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 3, 2013)

wow....


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ahhhh, how awesome would it be to look out my window and see my nubians, red wattle pigs, BBS orpingtons, Pyrs, bison, and a ZEBRA!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 5, 2013)

You know...I've always loved looking at them...is it half zebra?  Zeponies can be as friendly as horses.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 5, 2013)

It is a Zonkey.  Half Zebra, half donkey.  I was talking to Brent at the Cream of the Crop sale and I really thought he was pulling my leg.  then I got my Goat Rancher this month and felt pretty foolish.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 5, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised. Those things can be NASTY!


----------

